# Differences with windows xp



## john_shadow (Jan 7, 2010)

My scripts are coded in python and have been tested under windows xp. I am know finishing the test phase and am looking for a more stable os on which to deploy them. 
 Here come the differences of which I must know so I can make an informed choice:

1. I am using the threading module. Will this module run as well on bsd as well as on windows?
2. I am using the twisted module. Will this run as well as on windows?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## roddierod (Jan 7, 2010)

What do the scripts do? The modules should be fine, but if you wrote them on windows you may have put windowism in you code.


----------



## john_shadow (Jan 7, 2010)

@roddierod
The scripts do not require any more tinkering.
So you say that in terms of speed there is no difference for this modules?


----------



## roddierod (Jan 7, 2010)

In my experience Python is faster on FreeBSD.


----------

